
Home Automation Gateway(Domoticz) with 20$ Pocket Router - albert007_d
http://albert-david.blogspot.com/2019/01/20-pocket-router-as-domoticz-home.html
======
bradknowles
Sorry, what is the purpose of this device? And why aren’t other solutions
acceptable or even superior?

~~~
albert007_d
Its a low cost homeautomation gateway, you can connect all your wifi enabled
sensors/switches/etc to this domoticz gateway. Moreover it doesnt depend on
external gateway on the internet. It gives you freedom and security by
confining the home devices to your personal wifi space.

